# happy bank holiday weekend&good friday from me&my pets



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

to all from me&my pets we wish u all a good fridays day&good bank holiday weekend?

are u havein fish today&do u celbrate it as some do&some dont..
no meat tney say either lol...
lets talk&hear what u have say on it 

heres me&my gorgoes cute pets sayin good day&happy bank hoilday


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

appy holidays to you to erica.

no meat  bit late for me, i add burgers  went down atreat aswell lol.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> appy holidays to you to erica.
> 
> no meat  bit late for me, i add burgers  went down atreat aswell lol.


my african grey tell u off as can talk non stop lol..hes sayin new words everyday...
he now does doise of me door so when i in bed i think its door but its him little bugger lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> my african grey tell u off as can talk non stop lol..hes sayin new words everyday...
> he now does doise of me door so when i in bed i think its door but its him little bugger lol


clever lil git he is 

have u learnt him to swear yet ? lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> clever lil git he is
> 
> have u learnt him to swear yet ? lol


nope i dont want him swear as want him be good boy if he can lol...

i got him squaky toy so aswel he now does niose of his squaky toy so makes carer laught cos spot of as sounds same as toy lol..
also if i say wears cat he goes made&hes looking for it on floor lol.cos he must love my cat..

he also now does space ship noise&he says hello&says click click&says No&says mummy so he calls me mummy if want me whicjh is all time&he says Wow..but he says alot more..plus hes sayin new words everyday.
he puts hos head down as he wants me stroke him&he waits for kiss..


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

He sounds really nice, and cleva  i want one, cant offord one tho


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> He sounds really nice, and cleva  i want one, cant offord one tho


can get one cheaper out loot but prob wont be handrared like mine is..
he frendly&dosent bite..
but one whats not handrared may might cos not used human hands from baby&growl at u..
handrared is the best as loves cudles&been held&play with them&so on


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> can get one cheaper out loot but prob wont be handrared like mine is..
> he frendly&dosent bite..
> but one whats not handrared may might cos not used human hands from baby&growl at u..
> handrared is the best as loves cudles&been held&play with them&so on


Ive seen handreared for 500 which compaired ta petshops who want like 800 aint bad, but i still cant offord one, maybe one day .


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

heres my big boy.hes biggest breed out handraed&more clever then other smaller breed of african grey parrots..
hes only still baby yet he grows even bigger but hes big as it is lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Hes nice int he  is he a congo african grey parrot?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

god i am bored


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

garryd said:


> god i am bored


Join the bloody club 

i wanna go herne bay, 20 mins away from me car ride, go beach and go pubs  dogs aloud lol.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hes nice int he  is he a congo african grey parrot?


yep congo..
congo african grey are biger then other breed of smaller african grey parrots..
plus congo are alot clever then smaller breed of african grey parrots..

plus hes boy so that makes him even bigger


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> yep congo..
> congo african grey are biger then other breed of smaller african grey parrots..
> plus congo are alot clever then smaller breed of african grey parrots..
> 
> plus hes boy so that makes him even bigger


Niceeee  he looks sweet


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Join the bloody club
> 
> i wanna go herne bay, 20 mins away from me car ride, go beach and go pubs  dogs aloud lol.


i would join ya


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

garryd said:


> i would join ya




i really fancy takin dogs somewhere nice and let em run and tare wile having a pint 

dreading walking em up the cow fields again, i need a change from the normmmm


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i really fancy takin dogs somewhere nice and having a pint
> 
> dreading walking em up the cow fields again, i need a change from the normmmm


i know where you are coming from  i just went out on a drive as i was so bored ,nothings open


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

my parrots talk me non stop as i never have min to myself..
even thou i liay on bed my african grey sayin mummy mummy&wistles&says wow to me as he wants me non stop.
so i say i commin then wisltles at me&says wow&all other noise&words hes learnt..
non stop lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

garryd said:


> i know where you are coming from  i just went out on a drive as i was so bored ,nothings open


me aswell earlier, took dogs around roads for a walk, fooking boring as hell.

i couldnt give a s**t if it was raining to tell truth, ild still go beach pmsl thats how bored i am


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> my parrots talk me non stop as i never have min to myself..
> even thou i liay on bed my african grey sayin mummy mummy&wistles&says wow to me as he wants me non stop.
> so i say i commin then wisltles at me&says wow&all other noise&words hes learnt..
> non stop lol


well u can half chat so i know where he gets it from hehehe x


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> me aswell earlier, took dogs around roads for a walk, fooking boring as hell.
> 
> i couldnt give a s**t if it was raining to tell truth, ild still go beach pmsl thats how bored i am


i havent took my dogs today ,i have had a day off!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

garryd said:


> i havent took my dogs today ,i have had a day off!


awww, is u depressed? i bloody am 

mite take em out lata tonight aswell, just ta get me out the poxy house.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> well u can half chat so i know where he gets it from hehehe x


hes learning all words from me as i always talkin to them but i have not swaer cos he pick it up even thou i may say it as joke to someone lol..

plus i in all time so learning lots words from me all time so must learning from me&plus the tv


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> hes learning all words from me as i always talkin to them but i have not swaer cos he pick it up even thou i may say it as joke to someone lol..
> 
> plus i in all time so learning lots words from me all time so must learning from me&plus the tv


Can he meow? lol, seeing ya cat does that non stop.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Can he meow? lol, seeing ya cat does that non stop.


hes tryin say meow now.
plus if cat meows they have mad fit as they love that noise.squaking proper loads lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> hes tryin say meow now.
> plus if cat meows they have mad fit as they love that noise.squaking proper loads lol


u sure they aint squarkin coz they think they are gnna be cat grub??


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u sure they aint squarkin coz they think they are gnna be cat grub??


my cats scared of my african grey.cos if cats near him&parrot but parrots squaking mad fit then my cat runns so squak away from him lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> my cats scared of my african grey.cos if cats near him&parrot but parrots squaking mad fit then my cat runns so squak away from him lol


Haha , clever parrot...me m8 had a cockatoo once, he was really clever, but her bull mastiff got him


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Haha , clever parrot...me m8 had a cockatoo once, he was really clever, but her bull mastiff got him


i wont leave cat&parrots in same room if not there.cos i put cat in another room if i not in same room as parrot..
but i dont let bord out cage if cats in same room as i wont chance that no way...
buy my cat nos not too touch cage..


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> awww, is u depressed? i bloody am
> 
> mite take em out lata tonight aswell, just ta get me out the poxy house.


 got think of some thing to do!?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i wont leave cat&parrots in same room if not there.cos i put cat in another room if i not in same room as parrot..
> but i dont let bord out cage if cats in same room as i wont chance that no way...
> buy my cat nos not too touch cage..


me sistas cat was the same, she never got near her bird.


garryd said:


> got think of some thing to do!?


like what ?  apart from go pubs around this shithole ther is nixy else ta do.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

it is boring,, aint it,, cant you get some bottles in and watch a good film,????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> it is boring,, aint it,, cant you get some bottles in and watch a good film,????????


Im thinking of getting more beer in  but i fancy going out doing sommink, im going divvy sat ere


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> me sistas cat was the same, she never got near her bird.
> 
> like what ?  apart from go pubs around this shithole ther is nixy else ta do.


im use bein in.its soo boaring&have no life so i dont have any choise as cant go out on my own,,

why dont u join other free sites if u that boared but still be on here??
why dont u put music on where u on here?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> it is boring,, aint it,, cant you get some bottles in and watch a good film,????????


god your telling me


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im use bein in.its soo boaring&have no life so i dont have any choise as cant go out on my own,,
> 
> why dont u join other free sites if u that boared but still be on here??
> why dont u put music on where u on here?


i dont wanna join nomore site, this ones enuff lol.

oh and im playing music as we type lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey what alot of sad faces,,,,,, and there aint many on here is there,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i dont wanna join nomore site, this ones enuff lol.
> 
> oh and im playing music as we type lol


i say get drink in then as help relax u more


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i dont wanna join nomore site, this ones enuff lol.
> 
> oh and im playing music as we type lol


is it love songs??? young shep is on


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ooh wat ya listening to?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

garryd said:


> is it love songs??? young shep is on


shut it u lol, im not afta young shep...good gawd.

matta of fact i got ash on..starcrossed lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> blimey what alot of sad faces,,,,,, and there aint many on here is there,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


where they all at?????


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i wont let my cat touch my birds.but my cat nos not touch cos i trained my cat from baby not touch my birds so he well nos..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> where they all at?????


what u havein fir tea?or what u thinking of haveing??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i fancy a great big dark chocolate easter egg,Might have to buy meself one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a cream egg LOL


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

mmmm chocolate!
its snowing here to cold for walkies


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

im full up, i add 2 burgas  so dont fancy nothink yet.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i fancy a great big dark chocolate easter egg,Might have to buy meself one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


are u havein fish for ur tea..
as fish day as good friday


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

its cold and windy and i havent walked me dogs yet,, but they are a sleep at the moment anyway


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm starving now, might get take away


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> are u havein fish for ur tea..
> as fish day as good friday


no i had chicken salad,,,,, and 2 custard dough nuts,ssshhhhh dont tell anyone about the doughnuts,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> no i had chicken salad,,,,, and 2 custard dough nuts,ssshhhhh dont tell anyone about the doughnuts,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


my birds tell u off.as its fish day lol...
do u stick to it??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> no i had chicken salad,,,,, and 2 custard dough nuts,ssshhhhh dont tell anyone about the doughnuts,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


2 last time I heared it was 1


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> 2 last time I heared it was 1


i had one, then a couple of hours later i had another one, cos im bored not hungry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

its very cold&windy here.says gonna be very bad here all weekend with winds&also said gonna have snow here in manchester


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

better keep the windows shut then erica,,, its hail stones here at the moment,,,
what you having for tea erica,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i had one, then a couple of hours later i had another one, cos im bored not hungry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I do the same thing when I'm bored oh and when I'm not lol must try and stop


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> better keep the windows shut then erica,,, its hail stones here at the moment,,,
> what you having for tea erica,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


fresh gammon&carrrots&sweede&oven chips&gravy on it..
my carer just makein it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> fresh gammon&carrrots&sweede&oven chips&gravy on it..
> my carer just makein it


cor that sounds really yummy erica,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> cor that sounds really yummy erica,,,,,,,


shame u cant join me lol..

got go outside in garden soon in cold so my feet go numb&corse more pain..
cos winds blew some my things over in my garden


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> shame u cant join me lol..
> 
> got go outside in garden soon in cold so my feet go numb&corse more pain..
> cos winds blew some my things over in my garden


cant your carer go in the garden for you,,,,,,,,,, if not leave it untill tomorrow,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> cant your carer go in the garden for you,,,,,,,,,, if not leave it untill tomorrow,,,,,


she dosent like doin garden tings even thou i strugle do things.she hates anything do with gardening...
il have force myself go out in min&do it?but my hands&feet go numb with cold&get more pain which i in enoght pain..

i just fed cat&i put him outside to do buissness.i let him back in hour or so as cold out there


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> she dosent like doin garden tings even thou i strugle do things.she hates anything do with gardening...
> il have force myself go out in min&do it?but my hands&feet go numb with cold&get more pain which i in enoght pain..
> 
> i just fed cat&i put him outside to do buissness.i let him back in hour or so as cold out there


leave it untill tomorrow,, is it stuff blown over in the wind,??????if it is ,it may be windy all night and keep blowing over,,, leave it untill the morning,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

if shes your carer then she should do it anyway I know I would to help out


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> leave it untill tomorrow,, is it stuff blown over in the wind,??????if it is ,it may be windy all night and keep blowing over,,, leave it untill the morning,,,,,


I agree its best left for now I think


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> leave it untill tomorrow,, is it stuff blown over in the wind,??????if it is ,it may be windy all night and keep blowing over,,, leave it untill the morning,,,,,


i got also water my plants in green house..
but its soo cold&windy&my feet&hands go block ice&numb&then painfiull..
so cold does effect me even wind effects me that way..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> if shes your carer then she should do it anyway I know I would to help out


she very lazzy&shes only still kid liven at home shes 22&im 30&live alone so i no more then her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> she very lazzy&shes only still kid liven at home shes 22&im 30&live alone so i no more then her


it doesnt matter what her age is,, she is there to HELP you,, and she should help you,,,, if you go out in that cold and wind your going to be in pain,, so dont go out there,, leave it, the plants will be ok for one night,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she should be helping you no matter what her age is its what shes there for, you need someone new if shes not doing her job properly, like collie said leave it for tonight you dont want to make yourself worse


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> it doesnt matter what her age is,, she is there to HELP you,, and she should help you,,,, if you go out in that could and wind your going to be in pain,, so dont go out there,, leave it, the plants will be ok for one night,,


thats why i cant do it..in this cold wether..

plus also i find hard pick things up as i fell out my wheelchair loads times nearly threw bending down so its risk for me so i cant pick things off floor as need help..
plus i cant go outside to do plants cos too cold&sets me numb off&more pain..
i have raidniods diease have u heared of it as can be bad&if got so bad people have be ampited&so on.so i need be carefull..


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Erica!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Hi Erica!


hi...so quite on here again..
im watchin corrie in min as its on


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> hi...so quite on here again..
> im watchin corrie in min as its on


there is quite a few people on at the moment, why dont you have a look other threads?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

do you watch eastenders to,..................


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> do you watch eastenders to,..................


no..im ino corria bad time as love it


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

hi all how is everyone?, enjoying the bank holiday hopefully im just starting my bank holiday bottle of wine as i believe they are the rules


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> no..im ino corria bad time as love it


who do you like best in corrie then erica,,,,

Hello Claire,, wine sounds good,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

would ya like a glass ive got rose tonight for a change usually have sweet white


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

claire said:


> would ya like a glass ive got rose tonight for a change usually have sweet white


i would love a glass,, cheers,,, and when that is all gone,, i got a bottle of red in the kitchen,,,,,,sssshhhhhhhh,,or they will all want some,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

this does seem a quiet corner to sit and sup no one seems to be on to us yet lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes it is peaceful here, erica would you like a glass of wine,,,?? sshhh dont tell the other ,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I found you can I have a glass too


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yes it is peaceful here, erica would you like a glass of wine,,,?? sshhh dont tell the other ,,,


COLLIE!!!! I amasking you a question!!!!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yes it is peaceful here, erica would you like a glass of wine,,,?? sshhh dont tell the other ,,,


lol i cant have any alchole cos i on loads tablets&medcines so cant drink but dont like taste alchole as never had it...
had bit once&had throw dow sink as hate taste.so i can give someone min what about vixee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> COLLIE!!!! I amasking you a question!!!!


me,????? what question is you asking me,?????????
would you like some wine elena or a pint of champagne,,,,,,
vixie you can have a glass,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

think were gonna go back to that plan of robbing a off licence to have enough for all of us


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

claire said:


> think were gonna go back to that plan of robbing a off licence to have enough for all of us


yes,, two bottles isnt enough,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

im still in


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> who do you like best in corrie then erica,,,,
> 
> Hello Claire,, wine sounds good,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i like in corria alot stuff in in.
but that silly boy playin up&gails son push his mum down stairs cos he found out hos mum told hos girl friend to have abosion to kill baby..
i would hate that in real life as its real baby&u killin it so i coudent to that..
but there great actors in it


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i like in corria alot stuff in in.
> but that silly boy playin up&gails son push his mum down stairs cos he found out hos mum told hos girl friend to have abosion to kill baby..
> i would hate that in real life as its real baby&u killin it so i coudent to that..
> but there great actors in it


i agree they are good actors but the story lines are poo i dont watch it much


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

ill stick to ice cream


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

barney has got a mec sprinter van so we got the get away vehicle


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> ill stick to ice cream


the ben and jerry one or the nice thick cocolatey choc ice,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

we need lots of drink so we can all have a party


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i have a balaclarver!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> ill stick to ice cream


what about ice screem in ur alchole lol
chimpaine with ice screem that be tastey for u lol


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> the ben and jerry one or the nice thick cocolatey choc ice,,


its treacle pudding ice cream


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

baileys and vanilla ice cream made into a smoothy yum yum


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

my uncle brought me rum and rasin,,,it was YUK YUK,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> what about ice screem in ur alchole lol
> chimpaine with ice screem that be tastey for u lol


nah not up for drinking tonight 
good idea though


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

ive got a friend who drinks baileys vodka n ice cream but its abit hardcore for me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> nah not up for drinking tonight
> good idea though


it is agood idea,, i might try it next time,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

claire said:


> ive got a friend who drinks baileys vodka n ice cream but its abit hardcore for me


hardcore drink.......????? Interesting.....


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

ive never had baileys... love vodka though


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> hardcore drink.......????? Interesting.....


ive had 9 month not drinking so easing back into it lol so im off the vodka for now plus still got night feeds so cant sleep too heavy but i love vodka


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i cant drin alcole as hate smell&tastes..
but i cant have it anyway cos i on loads tablets&medicine...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> ive never had baileys... love vodka though


baileys is lovely you have to try it make sure is over ice its much nicer then


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

claire said:


> i agree they are good actors but the story lines are poo i dont watch it much


what actors do u like in it?
also whats ur fav story line been in it?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

or tia maria,,, thats nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

oh yes with diet coke, dont like the full sugar one


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> what actors do u like in it?
> also whats ur fav story line been in it?


i dont watch it much! i liked tracey barlow ive been likened to her lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

uuuuuuuummmmm southern comfort and lemonade


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

claire said:


> i dont watch it much! i liked tracey barlow ive been likened to her lol


tracey barlow is a mad women,!!!!!!!and shes locked up,!!!!!!! and your like her,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> tracey barlow is a mad women,!!!!!!!and shes locked up,!!!!!!! and your like her,,,


was joking but im sure barney would liken me to her when he has eaten my cream egg lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

claire said:


> i dont watch it much! i liked tracey barlow ive been likened to her lol


shes out of it now..they ended her storry line sayin shes in prisson so not see her in it now..she killed her partner who he was werd&tricky...she hit him over head with onment&hes dead...
was good story line that


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

and steve macdonald has the little girl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont watch any soaps


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> and steve macdonald has the little girl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i cant stand his missus


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I dont watch any soaps


ya not missing a thing chick! barney watches them so i have to hear wots going off but i spend my time on here when they are on


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

claire said:


> i cant stand his missus


whos missus?!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> ya not missing a thing chick! barney watches them so i have to hear wots going off but i spend my time on here when they are on


I dont blame you, I would much rather a good comedy, thriller, action or horror film to watch lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i like quite alot whats goin on in corrie..
but like leom whos goin out with maria&there havein baby..bit when both at lake distract&leom fell down who&she was heart broken cos she thought was dead&cant get to him so she had walk miles to get help..


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> whos missus?!


steve mcdonalds on corro... her name is michelle


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

claire said:


> steve mcdonalds on corro... her name is michelle[/quote
> 
> I see......never watched..........


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I dont blame you, I would much rather a good comedy, thriller, action or horror film to watch lol


im no good with films either i nod off lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> claire said:
> 
> 
> > steve mcdonalds on corro... her name is michelle[/quote
> ...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> im no good with films either i nod off lol


you can watch them over 3 days like the last one you watched lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> you can watch them over 3 days like the last one you watched lol


this is true! it took me all last week to watch another 48 hours and we got i am ledgend to watch this week god knows who long it will take lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> this is true! it took me all last week to watch another 48 hours and we got i am ledgend to watch this week god knows who long it will take lol


try watching it standing up you might stay awake then lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> try watching it standing up you might stay awake then lol


im not sure even that would work!! same as bullbreed said id never be an insomniac all id have to do was watch a film


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> im not sure even that would work!! same as bullbreed said id never be an insomniac all id have to do was watch a film


 I can just imagine you falling to the floor fast asleep lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i also like watchin real like documentries about people ill or got disabilities.
also like watchin animal progerammes..


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I can just imagine you falling to the floor fast asleep lol


im sure ur the same bloody kids wear ya out!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i also like watchin real like documentries about people ill or got disabilities.
> also like watchin animal progerammes..


i work with people with disabilities and i find documentries interesting i also like animal documentries too david attenborough is good like the life of series


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

I like documentaries too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> I like documentaries too.


what sort do you like?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

i have the animal channel on sky I watch it a lot lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

have you seen the one about bart the bear i loved that one


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

claire said:


> i work with people with disabilities and i find documentries interesting i also like animal documentries too david attenborough is good like the life of series


i have disabilties&illnesses&i in wheelchair so i love watchin people like myself as u feel u on ur own with bein disabiled&ill so watchin people like self so u no there like u..if u get what i mean


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> have you seen the one about bart the bear i loved that one


no i missed that one did you see the one about the hippo that lives at home with people


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

love health programmes too..
like all animal prgrammes like wildlife&pets bein rescueed&saved&also vets zoo&so on


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> no i missed that one did you see the one about the hippo that lives at home with people


hippo lives at home with u must be very tame if with people as there killers in wild..
i be pretty scarred with hippo lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> hippo lives at home with u must be very tame if with people as there killers in wild..
> i be pretty scarred with hippo lol


i bet he would hog the bath aswell!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

clare7577 said:


> i bet he would hog the bath aswell!!!


lol it even sleeps in a bed or with their dog lol they do have a house right by the river so it can swim though


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol it even sleeps in a bed or with their dog lol they do have a house right by the river so it can swim though


thats so werd..
not normal that..they live outside in wild&in water..
sleeo in ur bed&goes in you house ew ew just thought of it lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> thats so werd..
> not normal that..they live outside in wild&in water..
> sleeo in ur bed&goes in you house ew ew just thought of it lol


 they saved it as a baby and it stays with them now its like part of thier family


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> they saved it as a baby and it stays with them now its like part of thier family


do u no anyother animals livein with people from documentries u seen??
also what channel was this on&what was it called documetries


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it was on animal planet on sky, cant remember what it was called sorry, I love the animal planet channel


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> it was on animal planet on sky, cant remember what it was called sorry, I love the animal planet channel


i not got sky..
got freeview but dont no if be on freeview as repeat or u need sky


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> i not got sky..
> got freeview but dont no if be on freeview as repeat or u need sky


you hevt to have sky I think i used to have the full package but didnt watch most of it so i got a cheeper package and kept the animal planet because I like it so much


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

the animal cops and rescue programs are a little depressing on animal planet though


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> you hevt to have sky I think i used to have the full package but didnt watch most of it so i got a cheeper package and kept the animal planet because I like it so much


i got animal rescue dvd sets box as 6 programmes on all them so all different rescures all animals&its from animal planet..
is that it as might be on them what u watch.not seen them yet as bought them wile ago


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> no i missed that one did you see the one about the hippo that lives at home with people


not seen that one ! have ya seen the polar bear one thats cool


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

minnie said:


> the animal cops and rescue programs are a little depressing on animal planet though


i cant watch them far too depressing


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

minnie said:


> the animal cops and rescue programs are a little depressing on animal planet though


yes they can be but I find them interesting too


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yes they can be but I find them interesting too


yeah they are interesting but i find if ya have seen half a dozen ya seen em all its upsets me too much to watch them im a wimp


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> yeah they are interesting but i find if ya have seen half a dozen ya seen em all its upsets me too much to watch them im a wimp


I would love to get hold of the people on there and give them a good kickin


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

yeah for sure thats the least they deserve !!!! lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

how about shoving em in a cage then starving them for a few weeks?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

And leaving then in a small room full of smelly crap....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

and making them fight to make money for low lifes


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

if they still have the energy


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i hate cruel people realy do...
sick in there heads..
would they like to be hurt or killed but dont think so do u....


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I would love to get hold of the people on there and give them a good kickin





claire said:


> yeah for sure thats the least they deserve !!!! lol





minnie said:


> how about shoving em in a cage then starving them for a few weeks?





clare7577 said:


> And leaving then in a small room full of smelly crap....





vixenelite said:


> and making them fight to make money for low lifes





minnie said:


> if they still have the energy


jeez wouldn't wanna piss any of u lot off!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> jeez wouldn't wanna piss any of u lot off!


thats for sure


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thats for sure


especially you, queen poster!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> especially you, queen poster!


yep I always have something to say


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> especially you, queen poster!


no one messes with vixxee lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> no one messes with vixxee lol


LOL or with you or I'll get them for you


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> especially you, queen poster!


woooo vixy hes slamed dunked ya


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> no one messes with vixxee lol


awww, i wanna "mess" with vixie!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> awww, i wanna "mess" with vixie!!!


hes after you vixy,the young lad want to mess with ya go on alan ,sic em buddy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> woooo vixy hes slamed dunked ya


I got a few moves myself garry dont you worry, i used to play basketball


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> hes after you vixy,the young lad want to mess with ya go on alan ,sic em buddy


 stop stiring you


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> awww, i wanna "mess" with vixie!!!


And there was me alan thinking you liked loe


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> And there was me alan thinking you liked loe


did ya? dont think shes talkin to me anymore 

im just goin thru them all one by one! lol

i havent even seen a pic of vix, but shes a good laugh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> And there was me alan thinking you liked loe


oit dont start .


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> did ya? dont think shes talkin to me anymore
> 
> im just goin thru them all one by one! lol
> 
> i havent even seen a pic of vix, but shes a good laugh!


 see look loe the fealing is mutual


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> did ya? dont think shes talkin to me anymore
> 
> im just goin thru them all one by one! lol
> 
> i havent even seen a pic of vix, but shes a good laugh!


and theres me thinking you only had eyes for me I'm so hurt 

yeh right lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

but garry n wes are stiring as always, hes all urz...


















once im done wiv him


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

by the way that was a joke... i mean it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> and theres me thinking you only had eyes for me I'm so hurt
> 
> yeh right lol


mayb i would just have eyes for u if ya didnt keep holdin out on me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> by the way that was a joke... i mean it.


yeah of course it is


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> mayb i would just have eyes for u if ya didnt keep holdin out on me!


 hes wants my doll face


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> mayb i would just have eyes for u if ya didnt keep holdin out on me!


I told you tomorrow for sure


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> yeah of course it is


it is  u know wat im like, i ave a laff and thats it sonny jimbow.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> by the way that was a joke... i mean it.


men men eh bloody get or ur nerves&do head right in.feel like say pee off at them well i do lol..
who needs men when pain&moody&want all there own way eh lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> hes wants my doll face


 do you think so hun?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> it is  u know wat im like, i ave a laff and thats it sonny jimbow.


why dont you just tell the lad what you told me  hes all right ,he wont mind


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> why dont you just tell the lad what you told me  hes all right ,he wont mind


WTF ur doing it again 

ok what did i tell ya ??? this i aves gotta hear .


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> why dont you just tell the lad what you told me  hes all right ,he wont mind


yeah tell me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

go on loe tell him how ya think hes a good sort and think hes realy down to earth etc etc and what was it you said??? Age aint nothing but a number! yeah that was it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> go on loe tell him how ya think hes a good sort and think hes realy down to earth etc etc and what was it you said??? Age aint nothing but a number! yeah that was it!


PMSL u have got quite the imagination, haha made me laff tho.

ps... i sent it garry, go check and rotate


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> go on loe tell him how ya think hes a good sort and think hes realy down to earth etc etc and what was it you said??? Age aint nothing but a number! yeah that was it!


is this chat up line or something lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> is this chat up line or something lol


hes winding me up, ive had him and wesley do it all bloody week.

i swear they lie and beleve it thereselfs lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> PMSL u have got quite the imagination, haha made me laff tho.
> 
> ps... i sent it garry, go check and rotate


 i thought you was gonna get alan to rotate it for ya


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hes winding me up, ive had him and wesley do it all bloody week.
> 
> i swear they lie and beleve it thereselfs lol.


there silly sods then lol..
best stay on ur own


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hes winding me up, ive had him and wesley do it all bloody week.
> 
> i swear they lie and beleve it thereselfs lol.


thats a universal male trait


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hes winding me up, ive had him and wesley do it all bloody week.
> 
> i swear they lie and beleve it thereselfs lol.


u wouldn't catch me doin anything like tht


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> i thought you was gonna get alan to rotate it for ya


no need now  u did it 4 me lol


sexy erica said:


> there silly sods then lol..
> best stay on ur own


thats the best way erica, come and go and do as ya please


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> there silly sods then lol..
> best stay on ur own


erica are you still single???? cause alans a real nice lad  maybe you to could get together for a chat???


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> erica are you still single???? cause alans a real nice lad  maybe you to could get together for a chat???


ive got my hands full with vixie atm but u can be next in line if u like?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

pmsl, hes trying to get alan hooked up , no need now garry, he has found his true lurvvvv...its our vixy 


wtf gaz dont drop NOTHINKKKKKKKKKKK ooooooooo


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> erica are you still single???? cause alans a real nice lad  maybe you to could get together for a chat???


na no way.i no if right person i said by now lol...
i still looking but for now i stay singke till i find right persn..
good try but no thanks lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> he has found his true lurvvvv...its our vixy


u can read me like a book


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> ive got my hands full with vixie atm but u can be next in line if u like?


 sorry alan i ment Erica mate , i am married and like just women maybe you could ask magik he swings both ways!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> sorry alan i ment Erica mate , i am married and like just women maybe you could ask magik he swings both ways!


i know that u muppet i was talkin to erica! i only swing one way too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> i know that u muppet i was talkin to erica! i only swing one way too!


Phew  thank fcuk for that  for a minute there i thought you wanted to get me in a full nelson


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> Phew  thank fcuk for that  for a minute there i thought you wanted to get me in a full nelson


PMSL no you're quite safe mate!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> Phew  thank fcuk for that  for a minute there i thought you wanted to get me in a full nelson


i thought he ment u aswell????? if u look up i told ya not to drop nothink


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i thought he ment u aswell????? if u look up i told ya not to drop nothink


oh yeah i missed that bit, jeez cant believe u lot! do i look that way?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> oh yeah i missed that bit, jeez cant believe u lot! do i look that way?


donno wat ya look like so wouldnt know... that comment up there had me worried tho


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> pmsl, hes trying to get alan hooked up , no need now garry, he has found his true lurvvvv...its our vixy
> 
> wtf gaz dont drop NOTHINKKKKKKKKKKK ooooooooo


true you did say that



ajshep1984 said:


> oh yeah i missed that bit, jeez cant believe u lot! do i look that way?


As long as you dont cut ya hair like my mate Magik you wont look like a batty boy


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Ive got pics on here! You must've seen them!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> true you did say that
> 
> As long as you dont cut ya hair like my mate Magik you wont look like a batty boy


LOL at batty boy. thought my son was the only one who called lads that
btw i liked magiks hair  or lack of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Ive got pics on here! You must've seen them!


nope i aint seen em ??? didnt know ya posted some.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah on the post your pics here thread, i got bullied into it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Ive got pics on here! You must've seen them!


come on alan let see ya mush


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> yeah on the post your pics here thread, i got bullied into it!


put em ere, i aint searching all thro posta pic so i can get idea who weve been talking to.

ang on a minute.... was this you.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> yeah on the post your pics here thread, i got bullied into it!


no one can bully u lol
stand up for urself lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

no lol tht wasnt me, still isnt me either! im on the wrong comp to post them now! you'll hav to search thru and find them!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> no lol tht wasnt me, still isnt me either! im on the wrong comp to post them now! you'll hav to search thru and find them!


f that, i aint bovvered lol.

ill imagine u looking like this or am i wrong


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> f that, i aint bovvered lol.
> 
> ill imagine u looking like this or am i wrong


I'm saving that pic i like him


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> f that, i aint bovvered lol.
> 
> ill imagine u looking like this or am i wrong


nice lad lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

nah my hairs nothing like that!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I'm saving that pic i like him


hehehe hes a cushty bitta stuff  dont blame ya lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> nah my hairs nothing like that!


LOL shame


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> no lol tht wasnt me, still isnt me either! im on the wrong comp to post them now! you'll hav to search thru and find them!


 do you mean this picture


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> do you mean this picture


awwwww hes a babwyyyyyyyyyyyy awwwww bblesssss... nice pic alan


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah thats one, am sure theres another one on there too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> awwwww hes a babwyyyyyyyyyyyy awwwww bblesssss... nice pic alan


 i know he looks so in love 
i wonder if his mrs know hes after vixy and you loe


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> yeah thats one, am sure theres another one on there too!


dont panic..bet ya garrys got that to, hes got all off us


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

god if you or vix grabbed hold of this poor boy, yous would muller him lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe hes a cushty bitta stuff  dont blame ya lol.


hes definately good eye candy lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> god if you or vix grabbed hold of this poor boy, yous would muller him lol
> lmao.





vixenelite said:


> hes definately good eye candy lol


thats a dead cert  ( thats for the eye candy bit ) by the way lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> god if you or vix grabbed hold of this poor boy, yous would muller him lol


how do you know


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

omg not the smurfette


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> omg not the smurfette


dont worry i still got that other one you did for me  you know the one with that mesage on


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> omg not the smurfette


is that ur pic of u garrys showin us


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

garryd said:


> dont worry i still got that other one you did for me  you know the one with that mesage on


LOL YES OKKKKKKKKKK  show us then ?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> omg not the smurfette


at least the oompa loompas are not around lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> at least the oopma loompas are not around lol


ROFLMAO...now thatsa bonus haha


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> ROFLMAO...now thatsa bonus haha


 as long as that tramp smirfette stays away lool


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

whos the smurfette?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> as long as that tramp smirfett stays away lool


but shes ma going out partner  lmao.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> whos the smurfette?


LOL umm i donno


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> whos the smurfette?


the only girl in the village  shes the only female amongst all the smirfs

who else populates the village


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

LMAO, that made me laff hahahaha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

im confused about the whole smurfette thing!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ROFLMAO, hahaha THATS A GOODUN


i am off to bed all goodnight vix ,alan,loe


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

omg i feel sick all of a sudden, no lie 

night garry  am off meself in a min,...said that on the last thread a few mins ago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

nite guys n gals!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> nite guys n gals!


goodnite alan  sleep well .

goodnite vixy  sleep well 

talarssss x x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i am off to bed all goodnight vix ,alan,loe


good night garry


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> goodnite alan  sleep well .
> 
> goodnite vixy  sleep well
> 
> talarssss x x


good night


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good morning  easter tomorrow, yum yum chocolate allowed lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> good morning  easter tomorrow, yum yum chocolate allowed lol


hi to all..

hows ur bank holiday weekend goin?
have u eatin any easter eggs yet or can u wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

lol ive already eaten mine!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> lol ive already eaten mine!


u naughty boy lol.
well cant be helped as chocolate is addicted..

i get no easter eggs of no one as never had unless i buy me own..
but i have other chocolate bars in fridge what i got so got them but i dont feel like any


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i havent got any,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, havent had an easter egg for years,,,and years,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont have any either


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

inless u buy ur own.
say past age for gettin them of someone as fir kids


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I dont have any either


shall we buy each other one next year,!!!!!!!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> shall we buy each other one next year,!!!!!!!


or buy ur own so u can have many as u like then&be all urs


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

if u buy them early u get em dead cheap too! egg and two bars of chocolate for 99p in tesco!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> or buy ur own so u can have many as u like then&be all urs


yes thats agood idea,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Erica, i hope you didnt go out to your green house last night,, it was freezing,,,i was thinking of you when i was listening to that wind and rain last night,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yes thats agood idea,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Erica, i hope you didnt go out to your green house last night,, it was freezing,,,i was thinking of you when i was listening to that wind and rain last night,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


we've had snow here today!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> shall we buy each other one next year,!!!!!!!


yes


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> we've had snow here today!


it attempted to snow here but failed miserably


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> we've had snow here today!


yeah we did to,, it was really weird, one minute it was like a blizard, with snow and hale, and really windy,,then the sun came out and the sky was really blue,,,!!!! strange,,,,,,,it was blooming freezing though,


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

yea we had it the other way round though, sunny this morning and snowing this afternoon, and now its dark!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yes thats agood idea,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Erica, i hope you didnt go out to your green house last night,, it was freezing,,,i was thinking of you when i was listening to that wind and rain last night,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i went outside before to green house to water plants&started nowin i just got outside so was snow all over me&my hands&feet went cold&numb so more pain gives me...i was only out 5mins&had rush back in..so only last min outside as get reactin with pains&numbness..i dident no was so cold until i got out&its still windy here


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

it kept changing here,, sunny for a while, then it suddenly got dark and the wind picked up, and the snow started,, then after an hour or so, it stopped and out came the sun,,,,,next door kept running in and out with the washing,, pegging it on the line,, then half hour later, racing out to get it in,,,, i was sat here watching themm chuckling away to me self,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

this mornin was sunny&then this afternoon was hail&windy&then snowed with winds alll evening&now dark but still frezeing&windy..

i went outside in evening but as outside was not snowing but 5mins as outside it snowed dow on me&was windy so had rush back in as hands&feet went numb&pain so more pain i was in...so i was wet with snow but i was only outside for 5min...
but its still winy here now&freezein


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

muppets! get a tumbledryer!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> it kept changing here,, sunny for a while, then it suddenly got dark and the wind picked up, and the snow started,, then after an hour or so, it stopped and out came the sun,,,,,next door kept running in and out with the washing,, pegging it on the line,, then half hour later, racing out to get it in,,,, i was sat here watching themm chuckling away to me self,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 would have loved to have seen that lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lets hope the summmer gets here soon,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> muppets! get a tumbledryer!


.........................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> muppets! get a tumbledryer!


ha ha ha,,yeah,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> muppets! get a tumbledryer!


maybe they cant afford to buy one..

i havent even got one so am i mupet lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ur a muppet yeah but not for that reason


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

no he means muppets cos they kept running in and out with the washing,, every time they put it back on the line,, the weather changed and it turned into a snow blizard, and they had to rush out and get it in,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> maybe they cant afford to buy one..
> 
> i havent even got one so am i mupet lol


hes just kidding Erica


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hes just kidding Erica


i think she knows that! nice of u to stick up for me tho!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> ur a muppet yeah but not for that reason


i was kiddin u cos i no im no mupet..

me ihavent got one cos cant afford one..
but i have maiden in house to hang washin on so never put washing outside..
also put washin on radioheaters..
my washin drys in day or two days...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ur not a muppet!

hmmm, i could do with a slave! vix??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> ur not a muppet!
> 
> hmmm, i could do with a slave! vix??


dont know any sorry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha ..........


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

oh no im thinkin of somethin else, not quite the same thing


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> oh no im thinkin of somethin else, not quite the same thing


like what or should i not ask lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dont ask, it might be something rude,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> dont ask, it might be something rude,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


might be something rude? u should know me better than that!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i havent got any,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, havent had an easter egg for years,,,and years,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


also u will get easter eggs even cheaper after easter as they go down in price so that can be ur treat get loads them in if soo cheap


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> dont ask, it might be something rude,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i thought so cos men have dirty minds lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> might be something rude? u should know me better than that!


..........

erica, the shops here had nearly sold out this morning,,,,,,,but i might go get meself one tomorrow,,, a GREAT BIG ONE !!!!!!if i can find any,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i thought so cos men have dirty minds lol


 we dont all have dirty minds!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> we dont all have dirty minds!


you dont do you mate,,,,,not a dirty thought in your head,,,,is there,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> you dont do you mate,,,,,not a dirty thought in your head,,,,is there,,,,,,,,,


oh no i do, but not all men do! its not to think dirty thoughts with vixie around


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> dont know any sorry


lololol...................................................


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> oh no i do, but not all men do! its not to think dirty thoughts with vixie around


so u have then u said it lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

good evening all, finaly got on the computer


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello claire,,,,,,about time to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

men ay!!!! hes got too many jokes for his own good!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha,,,,, yes i agree,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

have ya had a good day? did ya get much snow? we dint


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have to go in a minute people, going to watch a film "1408" hope its good, I will be back on later peobably if anyone is still around


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I have to go in a minute people, going to watch a film "1408" hope its good, I will be back on later peobably if anyone is still around


never heard of that,,, what side is it on,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

hope its good see ya later


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I have to go in a minute people, going to watch a film "1408" hope its good, I will be back on later peobably if anyone is still around


enjoy ur film.
but if u dont like film come back on


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

got it on DVD Samuel L jakson and John cusack are in it, its about a haunted hotel room


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> got it on DVD Samuel L jakson and John cusack are in it, its about a haunted hotel room


hmmm never heard of it,, let us know if its any good,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> enjoy ur film.
> but if u dont like film come back on


I will thae first sign of boredom and I'll be back on lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> got it on DVD Samuel L jakson and John cusack are in it, its about a haunted hotel room


give u nightmares lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> got it on DVD Samuel L jakson and John cusack are in it, its about a haunted hotel room


i think ive heard its good!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hmmm never heard of it,, let us know if its any good,,,


I will bye


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> i think ive heard its good!!!


same here I love a good scary movie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> same here I love a good scary movie


me to,....................


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hmmm never heard of it,, let us know if its any good,,,


i got nightmare elm street..i got whole set of dvds so collection off all there movies..
i love there films but wont watch on me own cos not same watchin movie on ur own..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> me to,....................


 right got to go now, film is just starting


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> i got nightmare elm street..i got whole set of dvds so collection off all there movies..
> i love there films but wont watch on me own cos not same watchin movie on ur own..


if you watch it on your own you cant sleep can you,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

we watched IT recently that scared me


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> if you watch it on your own you cant sleep can you,,,,,


im not scarred of it lol as watched them as kid so used to scarry movies..i bought whole collection dvds of the movies..
im sayin not same watchin it on own as i get boared&like watch it with someone as more fun


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you get bored,!!! i get scared,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

i get scared very easy but pretend im not lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i cant sleeowell at night cos all pain im in&sytoms as that keeps me awake....

lol im not scarred of scrry movies as love scarry movies as was brought up with scarry movies as kid..


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> lol im not scarred of scrry movies as love scarry movies as was brought up with scarry movies as kid..


so was i but im still scared


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

wacthed scrry films called 
evil dead
the fog
vimpire films
friday 13th
alot more

also wathed lots romantic films&comeddy


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

we watched evil dead last weekend it was ok


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

claire said:


> we watched evil dead last weekend it was ok


have u watched all of there films?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> you get bored,!!! i get scared,,,,,


i fall asleep in frount tv too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I love scary movies always have


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

me 2  

specially the zombie films


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I watch some and I know they are supposed to be scary but they make me laugh sometimes lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Final destination or Hostel...


hostel was quite good very blood thirsty


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

yar kwl films.

im also a sucker for films like kingkong and mighty joe young lol, i know its sad but its true


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> yar kwl films.
> 
> im also a sucker for films like kingkong and mighty joe young lol, i know its sad but its true


sssshhhhhhhhhhhhh i like them too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I like Hellraiser too


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> sssshhhhhhhhhhhhh i like them too


secret is safe wiv me  


dh.dti said:


> the blow torch scene is great...


was u scared darren??? be honest


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> the blow torch scene is great...


its easy to do that when the persons tied down


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> yeah i like them too!
> 
> & Freddie Krooger...
> As a teen, we, (me my sister & her mate at that time)who was tracy's eldest sister lol...
> ...


LOL great timing for them to f up


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> yeah i like them too!
> 
> & Freddie Krooger...
> As a teen, we, (me my sister & her mate at that time)who is tracy's eldest sister btw lol...
> ...


you mean you cacked yourself LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

hehehe bet he did, but dont wanna admit it


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi im back went of for hour or so..

hi peeps

plus vix how was ur movie


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i have freddie cruggie night mare elm street.
well i have whole collection set of movies they made as got them all on dvd


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> yeah lol...
> 
> My sis & louise propper legged it out of the house, it was a great moment lol...





dh.dti said:


> hehehe...
> 
> for a split second, i jumped, but i was used to the pipes banging at that time of night...


lol i bet u was first out the house, admit it c'mon daz lol


sexy erica said:


> i have freddie cruggie night mare elm street.
> well i have whole collection set of movies they made as got them all on dvd


oooooooo bet u propa s**t a brick all by yaself


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> hi im back went of for hour or so..
> 
> hi peeps
> 
> plus vix how was ur movie


hi erica, it was quite good not quite scary enough though


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

dont waste ur time on hostel 2 its crap!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ooooooo yer iceage is brilliant 


Hi erica  x hi ajshep


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im not scarred of them movies..
i was brought up as kid watching them so i love them now u see...
i got whole set now...

but i have dreams&nightmares anyway without watchin movie


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> dont waste ur time on hostel 2 its crap!!!!


thanks for the tip


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> they are great films Erica...
> 
> My dvd collection is quite large & varied, as i get the kids stuff too (barn yard, ice age 1 & 2 etc) which i love...


we could all make our own cinama with movies i we got&get pop corn in lol...
love scarry movies i do&like romantic movies&comedy movies so i like varied too lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> seen it, was not as good as first but ok...


I thought the first one was good but the second was absolute pants!

Hi everyone!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> seen it, was not as good as first but ok...
> 
> hehe... shark tale, over the hedge, you name it, i love watching them with the kids on full blast so the whole street can hear lol...


phew and i thought i was the only one that likes all them  bet ur worce then the kids lol....i am


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> hehe, i'm deffo as bad...
> 
> some times they just don't get as enthusiastic as me lol...


Hahahaha


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I like them to, I like shrek


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> hehe, i'm deffo as bad...
> 
> some times they just don't get as enthusiastic as me lol...


have u ever seen childs play as thats good..
also have u seen chucky the doll what kills people..i seen that too


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

yep shrek was well good, specially the cat and his eyezzz awwww.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> have u ever seen childs play as thats good..
> also have u seen chucky the doll what kills people..i seen that too


chucky is childs play init? lol

yes there good lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> chucky is childs play init? lol
> 
> yes there good lol


i seen all them two.

have u seen potigaise this is true little girl in it she died maken that film cos she was frightend..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> yeah love it...
> 
> Tracy made us watch chucky once & i just couldn't get into it, but the kids have given up there dolls since...


PMSL... u can buy them dolls in shops where i live, limited edition sorts.

tr


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> yeah love it...
> 
> Tracy made us watch chucky once & i just couldn't get into it, but the kids have given up there dolls since...


poor kids.cos chucky doll kills people with knife so u kids scarred of there dolls now..tell them nt real it was pretend lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> poor kids.cos chucky doll kills people with knife so u kids scarred of there dolls now..tell them nt real it was pretend lol


Mine was bought up on horror films aswell tho, they still s**t a brick but they loved watching them.

first bad horror they watched was evil dead, me arms was red raw where they clang on me so tight lmao, they loved it tho.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Mine was bought up on horror films aswell tho, they still s**t a brick but they loved watching them.
> 
> first bad horror they watched was evil dead, me arms was red raw where they clang on me so tight lmao, they loved it tho.


I watched that as a kid i went around for days saying weeeeeeere goooooooooing toooooo geeeeet yoooooooooou lol i thought it was great and very funny


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Mine was bought up on horror films aswell tho, they still s**t a brick but they loved watching them.
> 
> first bad horror they watched was evil dead, me arms was red raw where they clang on me so tight lmao, they loved it tho.


i never clung on no one i just watchted&watched as kid...
prob why love them now..
but i watched eveil dead&night mare elm street&fog&so on when was kid


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I watched that as a kid i went around for days saying weeeeeeere goooooooooing toooooo geooooooooot yoooooooooou lol i thought it was great and very funny


lmao i used to dream bout that bit when i was a kid haha.


sexy erica said:


> i never clung on no one i just watchted&watched as kid...
> prob why love them now..
> but i watched eveil dead&night mare elm street&fog&so on when was kid


same as me lol


dh.dti said:


> They don't watch too many, & i was joking about them giving up dolls, they're more into playing the wii or riding bkes to bother with dolls..
> 
> Yeah Evil dead "old skool kool"


yep, evil dead 2 and 3 was crapish, they was abit of comady wernt they


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i was goin bed as tied but upstairs talking so loads as sounds like there parrtyin as house full so can bloody hear them...
i be awake with noise..
nearly 1am in morning redilaus..im disabked there able boded.as i live in cottage flat im ground floor&there upstairs so can hear everything..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i was goin bed as tied but upstairs talking so loads as sounds like there parrtyin as house full so can bloody hear them...
> i be awake with noise..
> nearly 1am in morning redilaus..im disabked there able boded.as i live in cottage flat im ground floor&there upstairs so can hear everything..


are the people upstairs disabled aswell????


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

iv got movie called Fog..
kills u as get lost in fog


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> iv got movie called Fog..
> kills u as get lost in fog


yer seen that one, thats well old init...didnt like that one to much  not scary enuff for meh


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> are the people upstairs disabled aswell????


no.able boded with no disabilties.

theres only me disabled around here.all my nebours able boded...

im in councol flat


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what about birds thats an oldie lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> what about birds thats an oldie lol


omg yer, i watched another one like that not to long ago, sept they was big giant crows lol.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> what about birds thats an oldie lol


friday 13th..seen that loads lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> omg yer, i watched another one like that not to long ago, sept they was big giant crows lol.


havent seen that but i like the film "the crow"


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> friday 13th..seen that loads lol


blimey thats going back some years..ur making me feel old woman lol


vixenelite said:


> havent seen that but i like the film "the crow"


oooo the crow was brilliant loved the man who played in that


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

take my tabletsmedcine&think i need my bed as cant wait for them shut up..no concedration for me as i disabked&there got no disabilties...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> take my tabletsmedcine&think i need my bed as cant wait for them shut up..no concedration for me as i disabked&there got no disabilties...


get a broom and knock up the ceiling and shout them to shut the fook up.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> blimey thats going back some years..ur making me feel old woman lol
> 
> the old films i think are best&more scarryer


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> stephen king stuffs ok, did any of you watch the hammer house of horrors!
> 
> they were on weekly & had different stories every week...


Myyyyyyyy god yes i did lol, there was a rabbit one that scared the s**t out of me as a kid.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

how about Halloween


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> get a broom and knock up the ceiling and shout them to shut the fook up.


see i not like that i good&out up with crap...
makes me laught cos both work in hospital&there so bloody noisey&work people like me in hospitals..i think they got visiters so get giddy&loude dont they


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> how about Halloween


seen all theres too


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> one i will never forget is this greedy fat geezer was made to eat his dogs...
> 
> think he eventually choked to death...


LOL dont remeber that one, to tell the truth all i can remember is the rabbit one coz that scared me half to death lmao. gave me nitemares it did 


sexy erica said:


> see i not like that i good&out up with crap...
> makes me laught cos both work in hospital&there so bloody noisey&work people like me in hospitals..i think they got visiters so get giddy&loude dont they


wtf they work at hospitals   bloody ell


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> seen all theres too


did you like them?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

wtf they work at hospitals   bloody ell[/QUOTE]

yep they both work as nhs nurse but both them at different hospitals..
i used go hospital one them at thankgod i go to different hospital now which there not at..as feel like i bein watched lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> did you like them?


was boaring but dident scar me one bit..
not scarry enoght for me lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> was boaring but dident scar me one bit..
> not scarry enoght for me lol


whats ya best film ever erica???


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

im off to bed! need my beauty sleep to keep Vix interested  nite guys and gals!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> whats ya best film ever erica???


night mare elm street as i now got all there collection&movies ever made..
so must say thats my best...

i like others too


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> im off to bed! need my beauty sleep to keep Vix interested  nite guys and gals!


hehehe nite ajshep, sleep well


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> night mare elm street as i now got all there collection&movies ever made..
> so must say thats my best...
> 
> i like others too


yep them nightmare on elm streets are still going strong.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yep them nightmare on elm streets are still going strong.


they brought another one out about jason do fredy krugers helper to kill


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> they brought another one out about jason do fredy krugers helper to kill


ya know what, i never did get to see that one...is it good?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> im off to bed! need my beauty sleep to keep Vix interested  nite guys and gals!


 Nos Da sleep well


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> Nos Da sleep well


LIke ya avador pic vix...is it ur rat??? pet rat


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ya know what, i never did get to see that one...is it good?


i not seen that one yet..
i gonna try get that one thou.as was came out lasty year i think..
caleed 
jason v freddy

think that was it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LIke ya avador pic vix...is it ur rat??? pet rat


lol @ pet rat 

yes thats cinders (what a name the kids picked it lol)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> i not seen that one yet..
> i gonna try get that one thou.as was came out lasty year i think..
> caleed
> jason v freddy
> ...


I havent seen it yet either


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol @ pet rat
> 
> yes thats cinders (what a name the kids picked it lol)


awww heheh its really nice, pretty big rat init.

my dad had a jack russell called cinders...she was white  lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i heared rats kill ur birds if rat got at them....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> awww heheh its really nice, pretty big rat init.
> 
> my dad had a jack russell called cinders...she was white  lol


hee hee its like calling a dog cat lol

my daughter wanted to call her cinderella but I shortened it


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol @ pet rat
> 
> did u maage to lock cage door with peg i suggested did it work&can he get out on his own now or cant open it now...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i heared rats kill ur birds if rat got at them....


my gerbils got a baby bird i found once, they ate away its leg coz it flapped to their cage wivout me knowing, then it pegged it 

then i found another bird once again and put it in bathroom wile i went over me mums to ring rspca, i came back and found it down the loo drowned...1 week later i did the same thing and again that one drowned down loo aswell :

then i found another and my mums staffy got it, i now leave birds be 

pmsl at cindarella hehehehe thats bbrilliant


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> vixenelite said:
> 
> 
> > lol @ pet rat
> ...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> my gerbils got a baby bird i found once, they ate away its leg coz it flapped to their cage wivout me knowing, then it pegged it
> 
> then i found another bird once again and put it in bathroom wile i went over me mums to ring rspca, i came back and found it down the loo drowned...1 week later i did the same thing and again that one drowned down loo aswell :
> 
> ...


OMG talk about a run of bad luck


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> my gerbils got a baby bird i found once, they ate away its leg coz it flapped to their cage wivout me knowing, then it pegged it
> 
> then i found another bird once again and put it in bathroom wile i went over me mums to ring rspca, i came back and found it down the loo drowned...1 week later i did the same thing and again that one drowned down loo aswell :
> 
> ...


thats why i stick with just cat&my parrots&no more other pets for me...
if i wanted more i go for anotherr parrot as im more of birds lover then cat lover


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> OMG talk about a run of bad luck


yip, that was all weeks off eachother, the sad thing is, everyone of them was being stalked by a cat so i thought ild save em  
i know ya meant to leave em but cats wanted em and i couldnt just leave em.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> thats why i stick with just cat&my parrots&no more other pets for me...
> if i wanted more i go for anotherr parrot as im more of birds lover then cat lover


i love birds  specially parrots, my fav they are


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> yip, that was all weeks off eachother, the sad thing is, everyone of them was being stalked by a cat so i thought ild save em
> i know ya meant to leave em but cats wanted em and i couldnt just leave em.


at least you tried to do a good thing


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i love birds  specially parrots, my fav they are


i love all parrots but more clever&itlegents ones like african grey i love&macaw parrots&amarzan parrots.there biger bords parrot family...
theres over 400 different parrots but some more clever then others like my african grey


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i love all parrots but more clever&itlegents ones like african grey i love&macaw parrots&amarzan parrots.there biger bords parrot family...
> theres over 400 different parrots but some more clever then others like my african grey


blimey ur quite the know all when it comes to birdys 

im going now coz my ethels crying top of the stairs for me lol...she sounds like a mong  gonna go give her 5 mins cuddle be4 i go to ma pit x

have a good nites kipsey u 2 x x well try lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good night Loe I'm going to go too and try and sleep 

Nos Da xx


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> blimey ur quite the know all when it comes to birdys
> 
> im going now coz my ethels crying top of the stairs for me lol...she sounds like a mong  gonna go give her 5 mins cuddle be4 i go to ma pit x
> 
> have a good nites kipsey u 2 x x well try lol.


i was just goin say i need go bed cos kills sittin up my stumuc&my eyes stinging..
so i need go bed but there still lound upstairs but i need go bed so il have try sleep with noise


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Good Night and Nos Da Erica 

talk to you both tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> Good Night and Nos Da Erica
> 
> talk to you both tomorrow


toodle looz  speak tomoe


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

night sleepwell u twoxx


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi all.

hows ur bank holiday goin&what u been upto??
also happy eater all..
was snowin so heavy here as was quite thick all over so its just melting still abit but suns selted it all...

im freezein as been outside


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi ya,, it was snowing heavy this morning,, but the sun came out and it alll melted,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,im just going to make a cup of tea,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hi ya,, it was snowing heavy this morning,, but the sun came out and it alll melted,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,im just going to make a cup of tea,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


my legs are so cold as cant get warm&i have heating on lol..
i been outside so hand&feet went numb&corse more pain but i had do it&get plants watered in green house&did some gardning as need platin seeds before to late plant them cos i would have no flowers commin up till next year..
so had do that..but was far two cold for me...
so i cold&more pain now cos of it


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

what u havein for ur tea or what u thinking off??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmmm i dont no,, what you having,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> what u havein for ur tea or what u thinking off??


i am cooking Kangroo steak tonight!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> i am cooking Kangroo steak tonight!


hmmmmmmmmmm, sounds interesting garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, is it very fatty,i hate fatty chewy meat,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hmmmm i dont no,, what you having,,,,,,,,


my carers just turned up to make mine..
im havein onion bajies&oven fries..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> my carers just turned up to make mine..
> im havein onion bajies&oven fries..


yum that sounds nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im watching DOG RESCUE on ITV,, its on every sunday i think,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm, sounds interesting garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, is it very fatty,i hate fatty chewy meat,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats not what i have been told


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> im watching DOG RESCUE on ITV,, its on every sunday i think,,,,


i put it on as like animals..
plus good work they do..
i missed a bit as dident no was on??
if u no anyother animals on let us no so i can watch&not miss anything lol

what have a missed in it upto now?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> i put it on as like animals..
> plus good work they do..
> i missed a bit as dident no was on??
> if u no anyother animals on let us no so i can watch&not miss anything lol
> ...


they are just driving round rescuing puppies and dogs, yep i will let you know if any animal programmes come on,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> they are just driving round rescuing puppies and dogs, yep i will let you know if any animal programmes come on,,,,,,,,,,


i seen it now..
manchester dogs home was on it&man who worked there traveled miles to take dog somene who wanted it...

manchester dogs home is right near me..its one mile away from me..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

think it will be on again next sunday, i will remind you to watch it again,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> think it will be on again next sunday, i will remind you to watch it again,,,,,,


i have bad memery so need eminding its part of learning disabilties i have cos learning probs&memery loss&concertration&so on...


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> i am cooking Kangroo steak tonight!


let me no how ur kangroo steak was?
iv never heared of it so not had it.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going to watch terry pratchets colour of magic on sky 1 now so I will catch you all in 2 hours


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi vixie,,i forgot to ask about your film last night,,was it good or bad,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
see you later after your programme,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I'm going to watch terry pratchets colour of magic on sky 1 now so I will catch you all in 2 hours


hi enjoy ur film...see u soon vix


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

its very quiet isnt it erica,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hi vixie,,i forgot to ask about your film last night,,was it good or bad,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> see you later after your programme,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


think she said was good...

on news where i am..said manchester had heavy snow&manchester ambulance had stop workin cos roads were to dangerous with snow...

good job i had no hospital appoiment then cos abulance takes me to my appionments&carer goes with me in abulance..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> its very quiet isnt it erica,,,,,,,


tell me.its far two quite.we need more people&lightin place up but prob all eatin there easter eggs or playin in snow if still any of it lol..

but we ones who like to talk but hey its good to talk&shows not boaring lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i dont know where they all are,, but they better hurry up and come back on or i will fall asleep,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

my cats sleepin on my soffa right now..

i keep tellin him get down but he still gets on when im not looking lol&he makes himself so confey he falls asleep..hes sleepin on throw over whats on soffa&its fleezzy so must like feel of it&warmth...
hes spoilt bugger&cheacky lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is gorgeous isnt he,, and yes,, he looks very comfortable there on the sofa,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ive managed to heave myself to the computer, ive been eating chocy eggs all day,,,but we aint got any snow yet!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

its snowing now.............


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

claire said:


> ive managed to heave myself to the computer, ive been eating chocy eggs all day,,,but we aint got any snow yet!!


we had snow this morning was very thinck here&started meltin late afternoon cos sun shine melted it..
but tomorrow sayin goin snow again tomorrow here but not as thick as today...

i dont get choc egg so i normally buy myself some but havent bothered too as i have choclate bars in but dont feel like eatin any cos of stumuc probs puts me off..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

our snow went as soon as the sun came out,!!!!!!
its been really quiet on here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> our snow went as soon as the sun came out,!!!!!!
> its been really quiet on here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


prob cos some playin in snow if any where they are&also some eatin there easter eggs so break from here lol..
but i on here&i no eggs&its too quite on here but might get buisyer later on


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> our snow went as soon as the sun came out,!!!!!!
> its been really quiet on here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i am bored stiff


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> i am bored stiff


how was ur kangroo steak??
i never heared of that.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> i am bored stiff


yeah,,me to,, were is everyone,!!!!!!! weres loe today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i know vixie is watching something,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

its been quiet all day, todays been very strange!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> how was ur kangroo steak??


eeeeewwwwwwwwww


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

claire said:


> its been quiet all day, todays been very strange!!!


i bet tomorrow will be boring to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> how was ur kangroo steak??
> i never heared of that.


it was nice



colliemerles said:


> yeah,,me to,, were is everyone,!!!!!!! weres loe today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i know vixie is watching something,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i dont know ,loe told me she was taking the dogs for a walk but that was ages ago

I have had my daughter shelby all over easter  shes been playing that new xbox 360 game bully all after noon!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha my two littlens are playing on the play station,they did go out but it was to cold, so they have spent the afternoon on there,, only stop for something to eat and drink,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i bet tomorrow will be boring to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


im working on n off allday! out in the morning then back for an hour in the afternon and on call


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ha ha ha my two littlens are playing on the play station,they did go out but it was to cold, so they have spent the afternoon on there,, only stop for something to eat and drink,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


mine are all tucked up in bed YAY


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ha ha ha my two littlens are playing on the play station,they did go out but it was to cold, so they have spent the afternoon on there,, only stop for something to eat and drink,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


kids are liike that.if love somethin they cant get off it..say please demading to do what they like as makes them happy lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i can hear them giggling and laughing so i know they are enjoying themselves,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i can hear them giggling and laughing so i know they are enjoying themselves,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yep thats a good sign...

there loveing it&havein fun


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes they are,,,  and im trying to find something to watch on telly but cant find anything,,,,what are you watching,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

i am so bored i am gonna crack open the bottle of maggners


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> i am so bored i am gonna crack open the bottle of maggners


dont blame ya,,, its dead on here,, and nothing on the blooming telly,, and tomorrow will be just as boring i bet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> dont blame ya,,, its dead on here,, and nothing on the blooming telly,, and tomorrow will be just as boring i bet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


you bet your life it will be might go with me mum to the out door market at wellsbourn


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

garryd said:


> i am so bored i am gonna crack open the bottle of maggners


just got some fosters


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

claire said:


> just got some fosters


let get p*ssed


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sounds like a plan!!!! no wine tonight tho


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

claire said:


> sounds like a plan!!!! no wine tonight tho


i dont drink ,but i am so bored that when i was in the co op just now bought me 6bottles of magners!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> you bet your life it will be might go with me mum to the out door market at wellsbourn


blimey i aint been there for years,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

garryd said:


> i dont drink ,but i am so bored that when i was in the co op just now bought me 6bottles of magners!


why not me think!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> blimey i aint been there for years,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yeah its a good day out for sunday or bank holiday monday!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> yeah its a good day out for sunday or bank holiday monday!


ha ha ha,and to get afew bargains,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ha ha ha,and to get afew bargains,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i guess thats like thoresby market every other person either has a pushchair or a staffy or both lol good bargins tho


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sounds like the same place,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

were gonna go to the market soon cos a few of us are going away soon n wanna buy loads of board games for if the weathers bad or when were having a drink on a night


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ha ha ha,and to get afew bargains,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


well its cheap for dog blankets etc etc



claire said:


> i guess thats like thoresby market every other person either has a pushchair or a staffy or both lol good bargins tho


and yeah its just like that in fact i am sure i have seen sallyane there!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

where has erica gone,,,,,,,?????? 
is Garry still on line,??????


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

garryd said:


> well its cheap for dog blankets etc etc
> 
> and yeah its just like that in fact i am sure i have seen sallyane there!


ha ha that made me titter i bet she never misses a sunday!!!!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> sounds like the same place,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


soz i had go off here.cos had feed cat&feed parrots.so done them so can rest now.so i back now..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> where has erica gone,,,,,,,??????
> is Garry still on line,??????


there is loads of people online but hardly anyone chatting


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> where has erica gone,,,,,,,??????
> is Garry still on line,??????


dont know where shes gone??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well some of ya are back,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

we might all be a little bit shy


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> we might all be a little bit shy


theres no need we dont bite.........well garry does becareful


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

claire said:


> theres no need we dont bite.........well garry does becareful


ark at you  sallyannes best mate


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

are sure he bites i heard h'd got no teeth, well only ones you put in a glass at night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> are sure he bites i heard h'd got no teeth, well only ones you put in a glass at night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wanna keep yours do ya


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

garryd said:


> ark at you  sallyannes best mate


im not sallyannes best mate cos she can only have one and thats u!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sam&meg said:


> are sure he bites i heard h'd got no teeth, well only ones you put in a glass at night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


how did you know that,, he said he hadnt told anyone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> are sure he bites i heard h'd got no teeth, well only ones you put in a glass at night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


very funny, i heard they were made from wood


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm here  how's everyone?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I'm here  how's everyone?


hi vixie.......


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi vixie,,, glad your back,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> hi vixie.......





colliemerles said:


> hi vixie,,, glad your back,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


have I missed anything?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> have I missed anything?


it been very quiet till the last 10 mins


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im watching celberty wife swap on channel 4.
bruice our corrie is one celbery in it...
hes nightmare live with as he gets stressed lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

im here too!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everyone is present lets have a party,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sounds like fun, wots the theme???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> sounds like fun, wots the theme???


what theme would you like,????????????????? any ideas welcome,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

garryd said:


> wanna keep yours do ya


you can have'em as i love to suck rather than bite!!!!!!!!!! it's more fun!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> you can have'em as i love to suck rather than bite!!!!!!!!!! it's more fun!!!!!


how rude.........


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> you can have'em as i love to suck rather than bite!!!!!!!!!! it's more fun!!!!!


you sound like fun any chance of a gummy gobble??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> great,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everyone is present lets have a party,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


a party sounds good


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> great,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everyone is present lets have a party,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


im watching celbery wife swap..
less denise out corrie is on it..
saneeta on it..
less kicking off hes like that in corrie so hes same man in life lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> what theme would you like,????????????????? any ideas welcome,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


tarts n vicars is funny like of bridget jones lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes,,, a sing song a glass of booze and we are away,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> im watching celbery wife swap..
> less denise out corrie is on it..
> saneeta on it..
> less kicking off hes like that in corrie so hes same man in life lol


im watching that to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

garryd said:


> you sound like fun any chance of a gummy gobble??


how quick can you get here?????????????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im watching celbery wife swap..
> less denise out corrie is on it..
> saneeta on it..
> less kicking off hes like that in corrie so hes same man in life lol


dint know les dennis was in corro think its battersby (bruce jones) just switched on he is a tw*t lol i was dead confused thought id switched to the wrong one lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> im watching that to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


gosh less is right one to live with.temper&kick off..he like go pub but not aloude lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I havent seen that programe for ages


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> gosh less is right one to live with.temper&kick off..he like go pub but not aloude lol


i think i read he was an alcoholic aint that why they sacked him?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

claire said:


> dint know les dennis was in corro think its battersby (bruce jones) just switched on he is a tw*t lol i was dead confused thought id switched to the wrong one lol


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,sorry i knew who she ment, so never said,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
he does look abit like him though,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,sorry i knew who she ment, so never said,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> he does look abit like him though,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


he does just i was confussed was checking other channels cos i like les dennis lol he is stange


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

claire said:


> dint know les dennis was in corro think its battersby (bruce jones) just switched on he is a tw*t lol i was dead confused thought id switched to the wrong one lol


i ment less batsey out corria is in this celbery wife swap lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

claire said:


> tarts n vicars is funny like of bridget jones lol


sounds good to me! pics welcome!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i ment less batsey out corria is in this celbery wife swap lol


........................lol ya get mixed up like me lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> how quick can you get here?????????????????


are flirting with me


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> sounds good to me! pics welcome!


what school did you got to????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> i ment less batsey out corria is in this celbery wife swap lol


yeah im watching it,, sinita caught him in the pub didnt she,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

brunts y? is my spelling that bad?


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

garryd said:


> are flirting with me


don't know what you mean just having a chat


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> brunts y? is my spelling that bad?


nah i went to brunt you was year above me then!!!!!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

he is alcholic..

hes in this programme&findin it so hard cos he wants go pub&saneete stopin him..
but now hes cryed&admit his life is crap&shes help turn this around for his wife.we will see eh


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

claire said:


> nah i went to brunt you was year above me then!!!!!


oh yeah i would've been, wonder if i know u lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> sounds good to me! pics welcome!


I bet they are


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I bet they are


yep, we'll start with urs!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> oh yeah i would've been, wonder if i know u lol


i lived near ladybrook so out of school had more to do with people from QE my sis is at brunt now beetroot burrows is still there


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> yep, we'll start with urs!


 oh dear camera out of batteries


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

claire said:


> i lived near ladybrook so out of school had more to do with people from QE my sis is at brunt now beetroot burrows is still there


don't dis my burrows he was a legend! who did u hang around with? i had quite a bit to do with some peeps in year below but i can only think one claire!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> oh dear camera out of batteries


surprise surprise, little miss shy u shud change ur name to!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> don't dis my burrows he was a legend! who did u hang around with? i had quite a bit to do with some peeps in year below but i can only think one claire!


ya might remember my next door nieghbours they were twins richard n martin.............. i knocked around with lucy caunt, crissy barfoot, charlotte spencer, sarah howarth


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

what about cat chambers, sarah grimshaw, chloe doloway? theyre about all the names i can remember, it has been years!  cant remember any twins!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> surprise surprise, little miss shy u shud change ur name to!


I just dont have a tarts outfit, .........................that can be aired publicly anyway


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> what about cat chambers, sarah grimshaw, chloe doloway? theyre about all the names i can remember, it has been years!  cant remember any twins!


yeah i know them!!!! chloes dad is good friend with my uncle, i aint seen them in years i wasnt god friend i was abit naughty at school and they were good but they were all ok to speak too


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I just dont have a tarts outfit, .........................that can be aired publicly anyway


he he very good


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

claire said:


> ya might remember my next door nieghbours they were twins richard n martin.............. i knocked around with lucy caunt, crissy barfoot, charlotte spencer, sarah howarth


hi can i ask if lucy caunt has a brother called andy caunt? has i worked with an andy caunt in bulwell notts. sorry to be nosey


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

claire said:


> yeah i know them!!!! chloes dad is good friend with my uncle, i aint seen them in years i wasnt god friend i was abit naughty at school and they were good but they were all ok to speak too


bloody hell if u were _naughty_ compared to them, poor barney! put a pic up so i can see who u r! will probs remember ya!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> hi can i ask if lucy caunt has a brother called andy caunt? has i worked with an andy caunt in bulwell notts. sorry to be nosey


no her brother is younger!ya not being nosey its good to remember stuff


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> bloody hell if u were _naughty_ compared to them, poor barney! put a pic up so i can see who u r! will probs remember ya!


their is no pics of me i hate them lol if i find one will put one up...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I just dont have a tarts outfit, .........................that can be aired publicly anyway


the pics u sent me yesterday were better than a tarts outfit anyway!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

claire said:


> their is no pics of me i hate them lol if i find one will put one up...


now where have i heard that before?


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

garryd said:


> are flirting with me


well i'm off to play with my PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!now your not talking anymore!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> bloody hell if u were _naughty_ compared to them, poor barney! put a pic up so i can see who u r! will probs remember ya!


did ya know adam smith??


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> well i'm off to play with my PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!now your not talking anymore!!


omg, we've got a right one here!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> the pics u sent me yesterday were better than a tarts outfit anyway!


I did find it a bit strange that you wanted the pic of me dressed as a clown but hey each to their own


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

claire said:


> did ya know adam smith??


yeah he was in my year! wots ur last name? if ya dont mind me askin


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> yeah he was in my year! wots ur last name? if ya dont mind me askin


he lived on my street when we were kids i used to make him wear make up and stuff lol aint seen him in years think he is at uni


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> omg, we've got a right one here!


well it makes the cat very happy your mind needs a quick spin in the washing machine as i said befor my very shy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sam&meg said:


> well it makes the cat very happy your mind needs a quick spin in the washing machine as i said befor my very shy


ha ha ha you wont be shy once you have been on here afew months,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

claire said:


> he lived on my street when we were kids i used to make him wear make up and stuff lol aint seen him in years think he is at uni


its doin my head in now! bet if i saw a pic i wud remember u but i cant think, last name didnt help either!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> well it makes the cat very happy your mind needs a quick spin in the washing machine as i said befor my very shy


shy is boring, let it all hang out like the rest of the tarts on here!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ha ha ha you wont be shy once you have been on here afew months,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yep&u will also become crazzy&nutter lol on this site for months


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> yep&u will also become crazzy&nutter lol on this site for months


 thats right, you know thats true dont you erica,,,,,,,,,,,, we are all mad on here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> thats right, you know thats true dont you erica,,,,,,,,,,,, we are all mad on here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i say wellcome to nut house lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> shy is boring, let it all hang out like the rest of the tarts on here!


........


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> shy is boring, let it all hang out like the rest of the tarts on here!


ok will do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

claire said:


> ........


not you, then again u did go to brunts so you almost definatly can be included!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> shy is boring, let it all hang out like the rest of the tarts on here!


can i ask whos tart on here.beause im def not one lol..
i hate short skirts&showin half body yuck thats not me lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I did find it a bit strange that you wanted the pic of me dressed as a clown but hey each to their own


just in case you didnt see it


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> can i ask whos tart on here.beause im def not one lol..
> i hate short skirts&showin half body yuck thats not me lol


ive seen ya flirtin with a certain sumone missy! you're all the same on here! its great


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> can i ask whos tart on here.beause im def not one lol..
> i hate short skirts&showin half body yuck thats not me lol


yuk, not me either,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> just in case you didnt see it


nah i didnt see it, how did i miss it, you forgot to mention the whole outfit was in body paint though!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> ive seen ya flirtin with a certain sumone missy! you're all the same on here! its great


nanot me lol...
i dont flirt..
men ones who flirt with me lol&they have dirty mind some of men of here lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> nanot me lol...
> i dont flirt..
> men ones who flirt with me lol&they have dirty mind some of men of here lol


yes men do have dirty minds,, they are horrible little things arent they,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yuk, not me either,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


or me thats for sure


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yes men do have dirty minds,, they are horrible little things arent they,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yep&only after one thing out u&if dont they goo moddy on u as had it off lad..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> or me thats for sure


PMSL, i can believe collie and erica but u? hahahahahaha


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> yep&only after one thing out u&if dont they goo moddy on u as had it off lad..


yep thats right,, blooming men aint no good are they.......


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> PMSL, i can believe collie and erica but u? hahahahahaha


thank you sweetie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> PMSL, i can believe collie and erica but u? hahahahahaha


 thats uncalled for


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yep thats right,, blooming men aint no good are they.......


there just good at one thing but u prob now what lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thats uncalled for


lol im only playin with ya! love ya really!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> lol im only playin with ya! love ya really!


how could you not lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> how could you not lol


dunno it would be very hard not too!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> there just good at one thing but u prob now what lol


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm,, nah they are no good at that either,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm,, nah they are no good at that either,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


you more into a bit of the other then?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm,, nah they are no good at that either,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i have agree actualy..
crap at it lol.only want what they want&dont think other person if there happy so not give crap realy lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> you more into a bit of the other then?


...................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> dunno it would be very hard not too!


 back at ya


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ...................


my birds squaking so doin head in lol&its late..
tryin sit in quite so they quitein down lol..like havein 5 year old child in house but its only parrots lol...
cats asleep even with birds noise lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> my birds squaking so doin head in lol&its late..
> tryin sit in quite so they quitein down lol..like havein 5 year old child in house but its only parrots lol...
> cats asleep even with birds noise lol


do you cover the birds cages over at night erica,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> do you cover the birds cages over at night erica,,,


no i cant cos will eat it cos there silly buggers lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> no i cant cos will eat it cos there silly buggers lol


hee hee hee,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> no i cant cos will eat it cos there silly buggers lol


 LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> no i cant cos will eat it cos there silly buggers lol


our grey would pull the covers in his cage n strangle himself


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

claire said:


> our grey would pull the covers in his cage n strangle himself


i thought they were supposed to be dead clever?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> back at ya


awww bless ya, fanaks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> i thought they were supposed to be dead clever?


some are ours was an idiot funny with it tho


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> i thought they were supposed to be dead clever?


they are clever..but can be maschiveis meaning upto no good cos there cheacky to but its funny aswell


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

claire said:


> some are ours was an idiot funny with it tho


mine goes bottom of cage&pulls all sand paper&starts ripin it all to peaces so i have stop him before all gone lol..

there cheacky buggers but make me laught with there cheacyness&upto now good&thinking hes right when hes naughty lol..
but mine hadrared&dont bite so lovin&likes play with u..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

I was thinking about getting a parrot or something, but then I'm thinking of getting most animals lol.

What do your cats think of the birds erica?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I was thinking about getting a parrot or something, but then I'm thinking of getting most animals lol.
> 
> What do your cats think of the birds erica?


my cat dosent bother with birds..
cos he was brought up from 7week old not touch birds so hes 2 now&does ignores them&hes asleep infrount them now lol..
i trained my cat when he was 7 week old so hes been around my birds so he well nos not touch them...
hes good..
people say cat&birds dont mix but i think all depends how u tarin them&bring them uo with birds


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> my cat dosent bother with birds..
> cos he was brought up from 7week old not touch birds so hes 2 now&does ignores them&hes asleep infrount them now lol..
> i trained my cat when he was 7 week old so hes been around my birds so he well nos not touch them...
> hes good..
> people say cat&birds dont mix but i think all depends how u tarin them&bring them uo with birds


yeah agree with that, dont think we could have birds now though, our cats are so used to catching them ourdoors! you need to do what you've done and train them very young!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

how has everyones easter been so far?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> yeah agree with that, dont think we could have birds now though, our cats are so used to catching them ourdoors! you need to do what you've done and train them very young!


going any where with your pretty little mrs tomorrow alan??

she looks nice


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> yeah agree with that, dont think we could have birds now though, our cats are so used to catching them ourdoors! you need to do what you've done and train them very young!


my cat goes out sometimes but likes be in alot with me as crys for me..
but when he goes out he never brings birds or mice back which cats do normally but my cat dosent.but make me sich if kiiled&broought mice or bird or whatever home alive animals..yuck


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> how has everyones easter been so far?


been to quite on here,,
wheres loe..seen online before but never spoke but gone now ofline lol..


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

g'night all. see you in the morning*zzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good night minnie


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> good night minnie


been quite on here all day...
did u get easter eggs??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes one off my parents lol did you have any?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yes one off my parents lol did you have any?


no i dident get any as never do..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont usually but it was nice to get one this tear lol
you should have gotten yourself one


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I didnt get none, but im happy wiv that coz not mad on choc, yet my son and daughta lurvvv the stuff.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant fault them, chocolate is looooooooooooooooooooooovely LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Dont it make ya teeth go all electrical eating so much


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy l8t holidays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi all.
u havein good bank holiday monday?
what u all upto anything good??


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> cant fault them, chocolate is looooooooooooooooooooooovely LOL


hi vix.
what u been upto today??
started hail stonein again before but said may have snow today but not as much as yesterday?was snowin here earlyer but just bit.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> hi vix.
> what u been upto today??
> started hail stonein again before but said may have snow today but not as much as yesterday?was snowin here earlyer but just bit.


been busy most of today but having a break to see whats going on on here.

how has your day been?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> been busy most of today but having a break to see whats going on on here.
> 
> how has your day been?


restin&liayin on bed alot cos drained worn out with stumuc killin&feel sick with it so i weak..but i always like that as is cronic...

was just changein oil for freshner i git&got it all over fingers as i droped it lol so stinks&fingers stinging with it.so had wash hands but still smell it on my fingers lol..


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww sweet!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

She's very cute.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

loves new toy lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha you got a picture of little Abs on her bike,,,, ahhhhhhh cute,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi all.good evening..are u all havein good evening??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

not bad thanks, hows your evening going?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Allo both.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Allo back at ya lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

hehehe hows ya day benn???

i fill stressed  think ill go beat up jack lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe hows ya day benn???
> 
> i fill stressed  think ill go beat up jack lol


hi.
i no how feels as i just been talking social working on phone sayin i need more help&support.she agree&shes sorry i puttin up with alot with carers upsetin me&also struggin with money&cant bye cooker&fridge freezer cos i no money&so on...plus i neeed life&more support so i cant get out..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe hows ya day benn???
> 
> i fill stressed  think ill go beat up jack lol


not bad 

why are you feeling stressed?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> not bad
> 
> why are you feeling stressed?


donno lol, just fill aggitated and god knows why??? get like it every now and then.

i normally walked dogs for hours then find im ok 
dogs are gonna lurrrv me tonite lol.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> donno lol, just fill aggitated and god knows why??? get like it every now and then.
> 
> i normally walked dogs for hours then find im ok
> dogs are gonna lurrrv me tonite lol.


il unstress u lol..
me makes u laught&make u beter lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> il unstress u lol..
> me makes u laught&make u beter lol


haha aww bless ya 

ill just go slap a bitta meat about or sommink lmao.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> haha aww bless ya
> 
> ill just go slap a bitta meat about or sommink lmao.


or somethin yep lol..or punch a pillow to death lol..
i beter take my tablets as been bad today alot worser with more probs..
im tryin heat pad but dosen work


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> or somethin yep lol..or punch a pillow to death lol..
> i beter take my tablets as been bad today alot worser with more probs..
> im tryin heat pad but dosen work


where u got a heat pad stuck at????

hope u fill better erica


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> where u got a heat pad stuck at????
> 
> hope u fill better erica


havein realy agney spasam in my hips..plus my legs spasam&also have my srver pain in stumuc aswell


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> havein realy agney spasam in my hips..plus my legs spasam&also have my srver pain in stumuc aswell


so wen u get spasms do u stick a heatmat there???

have ya got water bottles ???

ild sweat likea pig


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> so wen u get spasms do u stick a heatmat there???
> 
> have ya got water bottles ???
> 
> ild sweat likea pig


was screemin in agney as its stabbin pains in u hips&legs..
plus got other server constant pain in stumuc.so like all my stumuc&pelvis is effected...
agney in too much bloomin agney pain....
nothin helps as its too bad


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

well at least we take ya mind of things for awile  hopefully


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> well at least we take ya mind of things for awile  hopefully


my carer helped me in shower well i strugled as got agney spasam where her hands was so thought was her diggin hands in by accident&she had get me back down quick as i couldent move&she felt the spasam inside hip when she helped me in shower.was agney&its still doin it on itts own..she panick cos i screemed in pain cos it took breath away&went weak


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> my carer helped me in shower well i strugled as got agney spasam where her hands was so thought was her diggin hands in by accident&she had get me back down quick as i couldent move&she felt the spasam inside hip when she helped me in shower.was agney&its still doin it on itts own..she panick cos i screemed in pain cos it took breath away&went weak


OMG i donno how she copes... i would panic big time aswell..ild think ya dying on me or sommink


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> OMG i donno how she copes... i would panic big time aswell..ild think ya dying on me or sommink


she had hold me as need help in shower..
but i had spasam same time as she helped me&i struggked move&she had get me down quick..was scarry for me too as was agney&i went oww..so he was worried about me cos i could of falling&so on..
she said i think iv got sciatica which very painfull like that&givees u spasam..
but why ant docs doin nothin as i get alot worse with more more probs..i might have go doctors with it cos not right in lots ways...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

I found a puppy!  I'm pretty sure its the one on the right!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I found a puppy!  I'm pretty sure its the one on the right!


Ahhh shep...their well sweet 
when are u picking it up???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very cute, you must be so happy they look lovely and healthy


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> very cute, you must be so happy they look lovely and healthy


Yes they do...is the one ur getting a boy or girl alan???


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

They're gorgeous and so is their mum! Here's the description from epupz:

Kennel Club registered border collie pups with excellent pedigree for sale. Dam is from an established show kennels, is qualified for Crufts for life, and is also a well-loved family pet.. Sire is a show champion. Grandsire on dam's side is the highest achieving border collie of all time. The puppies have excellent temperaments; they are home-reared and have been brought up with dogs and cats.

He was with his brother when I went to see them but he was the last available, shes bringing him to me on Thurday as she wants to do a house check!

The OH also bought herself a pup today so were gonna have some fun the next few months!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sound great, I'm sure the home check will go fine and at least you can tell they care about what happens to the pups so thats a good sign, I bet you cant wait to get your pup home with you, how old is he?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

He'll be 8 weeks on Thursday. Yeah I was happy with how much she cared about them, they had a massive play pen and were obviously well looked after! Cant wait to get him!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> He'll be 8 weeks on Thursday. Yeah I was happy with how much she cared about them, they had a massive play pen and were obviously well looked after! Cant wait to get him!


So happy for you, dont forget loads of pics when you get him ,they look brown and white in the pic am I right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> So happy for you, dont forget loads of pics when you get him ,they look brown and white in the pic am I right?


No I'm glad you said that cos I thought the same but they're blue n white!  Oh and dont worry I'll get some pics when he's here! She's going to email me some before I get him so will post those when I get them too!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> The OH also bought herself a pup today so were gonna have some fun the next few months!


didnt notice this bit first of all, what pup did she get


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> didnt notice this bit first of all, what pup did she get


She got a staff/collie/JR bitch, shes a lovely little dog, like a mini Milo, got very simular markings and eyes!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> No I'm glad you said that cos I thought the same but they're blue n white!  Oh and dont worry I'll get some pics when he's here! She's going to email me some before I get him so will post those when I get them too!


must be the picture not us LOL blues are nice, my blue merle has one hazel colour eye and one blue eye its so cute


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> must be the picture not us LOL blues are nice, my blue merle has one hazel colour eye and one blue eye its so cute


Its definatly the picture! I went expecting them to be red! Mearles are gorgeous too but I love the markings on my pup!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> She got a staff/collie/JR bitch, shes a lovely little dog, like a mini Milo, got very simular markings and eyes!


you will have to put some pics up when you get the chance, your going to have a very busy household now, but loads of fum


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Its definatly the picture! I went expecting them to be red! Mearles are gorgeous too but I love the markings on my pup!


we are all biased towards our own dogs lol, you sound very very pleased


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> you will have to put some pics up when you get the chance, your going to have a very busy household now, but loads of fum


I know, its gonna be a nightmare lol, nah I cant wait, Trinny is dead good, think my pup will be the problem child! I'll try and get a good pic of her now!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I know, its gonna be a nightmare lol, nah I cant wait, Trinny is dead good, think my pup will be the problem child! I'll try and get a good pic of her now!


collies are hard work but well worth the effort you put in Cheers we all love pics


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

No good, another black one! Cant get a good one, will have to wait till 2moro! Need a name for my pup still!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> No good, another black one! Cant get a good one, will have to wait till 2moro! Need a name for my pup still!


lol black dogs are hard work to take pics of

have you got any ideas for names yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Not yet, minds pretty blank, you got any suggestions???

Cant wait to take the pair of them to puppy classes!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Not yet, minds pretty blank, you got any suggestions???
> 
> Cant wait to take the pair of them to puppy classes!


I will give it some thought, it normaly takes me a good few days to settle on a name lol

puppy classes are great I loved taking mine to them and they loved it to


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

I cant wait! Trinny is at the vets tomorrow to get checked over and get her vaccination, how old do they have to be to be microchipped or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I cant wait! Trinny is at the vets tomorrow to get checked over and get her vaccination, how old do they have to be to be microchipped or doesn't it matter?


I'm not sure i got both of mine done at the same time one was a year old and the other was 6 months, not sure what the minimum age is?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh well we'll find out tomorrow. Got her a tiny little puppy kong, its so cute! Shes taken to her raw food aswell!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im back..
who left talk too lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Me, im still here!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Oh well we'll find out tomorrow. Got her a tiny little puppy kong, its so cute! Shes taken to her raw food aswell!


you sound like you are in heaven at the moment lol  I dont blame you either, I would have more dogs if i had the room but my house is fit to burt with the ones I have already


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm still here to


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> you sound like you are in heaven at the moment lol  I dont blame you either, I would have more dogs if i had the room but my house is fit to burt with the ones I have already


I know only a week ago we were saying we had just enough now we have two more!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Me aswell..just about .


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I cant wait! Trinny is at the vets tomorrow to get checked over and get her vaccination, how old do they have to be to be microchipped or doesn't it matter?


We had ours done with the 2nd of the puppy vaccs.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Me aswell..just about .


wellcome bacx

plus hi to rest lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I know only a week ago we were saying we had just enough now we have two more!


LOL its adictive isnt it and the people on here are very helpful in encouraging this behaviour LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Me aswell..just about .


what do you mean just about


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> wellcome bacx
> 
> plus hi to rest lol


Hey erica ...  sorry but im going now 

speak again anotha time ok 

bubbye ajshep and vixy  sleep well of off ya  x x x


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hey erica ...  sorry but im going now
> 
> speak again anotha time ok
> 
> bubbye ajshep and vixy  sleep well of off ya  x x x


i was goin say i need go bed&liay down as hurts me sittin up more as still got that spasam in hips&legs aswell as my server stumuc pains..
so in agney so cant relax with it..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

bye sleep well, have a look at the pic I just put in the wrestling thread b4 you go if you have time


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

night all i thnk i beter go as check acein too.teraible today as everythin killing me.all my musles with spasam.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> night all i thnk i beter go as check acein too.teraible today as everythin killing me.all my musles with spasam.


sleep well Erica I hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> LOL its adictive isnt it and the people on here are very helpful in encouraging this behaviour LOL


Yeah they do! It was your fault mainly reminding me how much I love collies!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah they do! It was your fault mainly reminding me how much I love collies!


 my pleasure  will do it again anytime LOL You do realise that I will be asking for updates all the time dont you


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> what do you mean just about


LOL sorry that sounded bad, i meant just about becoz im tired.

goodnite  x x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> my pleasure  will do it again anytime LOL You do realise that I will be asking for updates all the time dont you


Haha don't worry I'll appreciate the opportunity to tell all!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL sorry that sounded bad, i meant just about becoz im tired.
> 
> goodnite  x x


 Its ok I was just messing , good night sleep well talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Haha don't worry I'll appreciate the opportunity to tell all!


thats a good thing about this site there is always someone on here that will listen to you talk about your pets lol and besides that I'm a nosey sod


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm just wondering what he's gonna look like when he's older, she thinks he's gonna be a blue but i think he looks like he's gonna be black!?!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant tell from the other pic really, if you post some better ones when you get him we can all have a guess, what colour are his parents?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

both are black and white, i don't understand why she thinks they're gonna be blue!?! How do you tell??? To me they both look like they are just gonna be black and white? How do you tell?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> both are black and white, i don't understand why she thinks they're gonna be blue!?! How do you tell??? To me they both look like they are just gonna be black and white? How do you tell?


by 8 weeks they should already be showing signs of being blue if they are obveously black now then that is unlikely to change, what coulour are the pups now?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they dont look black in the picture but its isnt a very clear one


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good night Alan I'm off to bed now, makes a change for me to go b4 2 but thought i would give it a go lol

bye


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I've put some pics that the breeder has sent me on the Dog Photo Galleries forum: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/4077-spellweaver-mr-brightside-7-weeks.html


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I've put some pics that the breeder has sent me on the Dog Photo Galleries forum: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/4077-spellweaver-mr-brightside-7-weeks.html


did u get dog in end one u like or hows it all goin?
keep us update as like to hear other peoples storries&was it what u want&was worth it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> did u get dog in end one u like or hows it all goin?
> keep us update as like to hear other peoples storries&was it what u want&was worth it?


yeah they dropped him round this morning, hes brilliant, total nutter but brilliant. the other pup seems alot happier now that shes got a playmate too as milo scares her! theyre curled up together asleep now! ive posted sum videos on youtube of them:

YouTube - Milo, Jayjay & Trinny
YouTube - Puppies: Jayjay & Trinny


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> yeah they dropped him round this morning, hes brilliant, total nutter but brilliant. the other pup seems alot happier now that shes got a playmate too as milo scares her! theyre curled up together asleep now! ive posted sum videos on youtube of them:
> 
> YouTube - Milo, Jayjay & Trinny
> YouTube - Puppies: Jayjay & Trinny


im glad for u.
the pups so so cute,
aw there asleep curled up togther so that means love eachother&confery off eachother..

il have look on you tube


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im glad for u.
> the pups so so cute,
> aw there asleep curled up togther so that means love eachother&confery off eachother..
> 
> il have look on you tube


you can see what a terror jayjay is in one of the vids. 

yeah i think they do love each other, they've had a few little fall outs over bones though!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> you can see what a terror jayjay is in one of the vids.
> 
> yeah i think they do love each other, they've had a few little fall outs over bones though!


just takes time cos in new home cos strange home to them&also need to undestand that u have other dogs&hes not boss lol..


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> just takes time cos in new home cos strange home to them&also need to undestand that u have other dogs&hes not boss lol..


milo has made it quite clear to them both hes the top dog, hes been protective over his cat and rabbit brothers too which is cute!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> milo has made it quite clear to them both hes the top dog, hes been protective over his cat and rabbit brothers too which is cute!


it is cute.hes a good guide dog..i love black laberdors as what looks like&u have pupppy same.
tthe other pup that looks like collie.have i got breeds right lol..

can i also ask u how do u put videos on you tube cos iv never done it&wouldent no how do it so thought i ask u?
do u have pay to put videcs on there&do u have pay replys someone videos?

also i have no videos on comuter so how do u get them on computer too lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

milo is a lab/staffy cross, trinny is a collie/staffy/jr cross and jayjay is a pure border collie.

you dont have to pay to use youtube, its totally free!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> milo is a lab/staffy cross, trinny is a collie/staffy/jr cross and jayjay is a pure border collie.
> 
> you dont have to pay to use youtube, its totally free!


but how do u put ur videos on you tube..
plus i not sighned up do i need sighn up so can put video on?
also i have no viedios so how did get vedos on ur pc&then put on you tube?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry was tired last nite! 

What are you recording the videos with erica?

Yeah you have to sign up to be able to put videos on youtube, its pretty simple after that.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Sorry was tired last nite!
> 
> What are you recording the videos with erica?
> 
> Yeah you have to sign up to be able to put videos on youtube, its pretty simple after that.


im usein digital camera which can video with it..
or canuse mobile to video but not as clear as my digital camera.
so it will be my ditital camera i usein..
but what do i do to put them them on computer&then how do i put them on you tube..
i not got any vedios as dont n how u put them on ur pc..
can u help&explain?thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im usein digital camera which can video with it..
> or canuse mobile to video but not as clear as my digital camera.
> so it will be my ditital camera i usein..
> but what do i do to put them them on computer&then how do i put them on you tube..
> ...


i dunno how to do it with a digital camera, i use my phone for all pics and vids, and thats dead simple; just plug your phone into the computer with a USB cable or get a bluetooth dongle then copy and paste from the phone to your computer. once you've signed up to youtube there is a yellow button near the top right on the home page which says "upload".


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> i dunno how to do it with a digital camera, i use my phone for all pics and vids, and thats dead simple; just plug your phone into the computer with a USB cable or get a bluetooth dongle then copy and paste from the phone to your computer. once you've signed up to youtube there is a yellow button near the top right on the home page which says "upload".


thanks for explaining..
il try with my mobile cos u no it works for u so i try with mobile but wont be as clearer as my digital camera...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

my mobile has a bluetooth, and i bought a bluetooth stick that i put into the comp and they transfer over...no lead/wires nothink...simple for my simple mind lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> simple for my simple mind lol.


.......yup


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> .......yup


LOL cheek of it i say..cheek of it


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL cheek of it i say..cheek of it


hes slip that one out lol...
by agreeing lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> i dunno how to do it with a digital camera, i use my phone for all pics and vids, and thats dead simple; just plug your phone into the computer with a USB cable or get a bluetooth dongle then copy and paste from the phone to your computer. once you've signed up to youtube there is a yellow button near the top right on the home page which says "upload".


im goin try video my cat&two prrots&put thm on u tube biut i need set accoint up on u tube first...so if u say its free&never have pay to talk on it&put ur own video on it so be laught...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im goin try video my cat&two prrots&put thm on u tube biut i need set accoint up on u tube first...so if u say its free&never have pay to talk on it&put ur own video on it so be laught...


Cool, let me know if you get it sorted so I can have a look!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Cool, let me know if you get it sorted so I can have a look!


course i would show u&show all..
i never done anythin like it putin videos on it slo be all new to me.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

thank goodness that bank holiday is over as things get back normal now?
are u all glad its over or what?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello erica,,,,,my children break up this week for two weeks,,,,,, so i will have them at home ,,,,,so no piece or quiet here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mine still have this week and next monday off from school


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

do they seem to have more holidays every year,,, ??? or am i imagining it,,,,,,,,


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> do they seem to have more holidays every year,,, ??? or am i imagining it,,,,,,,,


Yes and even though the perents hate them I love them lol - but I sometimes think their too long cos I get bored of being at home all th time!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

babytashi said:


> Yes and even though the perents hate them I love them lol - but I sometimes think their too long cos I get bored of being at home all th time!!!


yes,, my little ones get bored, and then end up fighting,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yes,, my little ones get bored, and then end up fighting,,,,,,,,,,,


Give them some housework to do.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yes,, my little ones get bored, and then end up fighting,,,,,,,,,,,


great picture they look like angels  theyre are so many holidays now, too many if you ask me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are not angels,, believe me,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> they are not angels,, believe me,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


they never are lol mine just manage to look it in pics


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> they are not angels,, believe me,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


but beter ur kids are cute&funny laught with..
little kids make me laught the way says thingsthey can be funny..

i jus got pic of my sisters twins as she had two&theu look soo cute&there lay next eachother as twins.so im another anitie


----------

